# Dewinterizing



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking for steps of dewinterizing. Did a search but............ not finding steps. Is it as simple as just running water through plumbing?







This is the first year we winterized. Newbies in need.

Lori


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

if you added antifreeze to your water tank id flush it a few times. For my boat, i have always hooked up to water and ran the faucets for 20 minutes or so to flush everything out. thats what ill do in the OB as well. also, open the windows and air it out good. check all the systems and give it a good once over. Im looking forward to hear more from the more experienced members as welll.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

That's pretty much it. Just make sure all your connections are hooked up (water pump/hot water plug) sometimes these get overlooked









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Besides dewinterizing (basically getting water back in the lines) I like to bleach the water tank each Spring as well. While we don't drink from this tank, it is best have the water clean and disinfected once (or perhaps twice) a year.

Fill your tank 1/2 way...add 1/2 cup of bleach...run ALL water lines until you smell bleach....fill tank to the overflow......let it sit for 24hrs.

Flush entire tank (I simply let it run out of the tank to the pavement)

Repeat entire process, for total of two times.

Then flush twice with fresh water.

Enjoy fresh water all Spring/Summer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Start with a cold beer, then proceed to remove pink stuff.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

The antifreeze is non-toxic, meaning a 20 minute flush may not be needed. I hook up water, make sure the water heater is no longer bypassed, and run everything until there is no more pink shade to the water. 2-3 minutes per faucet tops.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

One often overlooked item: don't forget to turn your bypass valve for your water heater back to it's normal operation position.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Besides dewinterizing (basically getting water back in the lines) I like to bleach the water tank each Spring as well. While we don't drink from this tank, it is best have the water clean and disinfected once (or perhaps twice) a year.
> 
> Fill your tank 1/2 way...add 1/2 cup of bleach...run ALL water lines until you smell bleach....fill tank to the overflow......let it sit for 24hrs.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion! we dont drink water from the tank either but disinfecting it sounds like a good idea!


----------

